
Discovery of a “Holy Grail” with the invention of universal computer memory - c_prompt
https://www.lancaster.ac.uk/news/-discovery-of-a-holy-grail-with-the-invention-of-universal-computer-memory
======
phaemon
More technical details at:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-45370-1](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-45370-1)

------
ncmncm
This could be important. Where can we find out more?

------
snorrah
How does this relate to HP’s memristor ?

